# Application messenger Facebook



## chris75000 (11 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour,

J'aimerais savoir si je pouvais mettre l'application messenger Facebook par défaut à la place de la messagerie par défaut de l'iPhone. 
Merci


----------



## drs (11 Juillet 2016)

Bonjour

non, pas comme ça.
Peut être avec du jailbreak


----------



## chris75000 (11 Juillet 2016)

ok ça marche et avec hangout on peut le faire?


----------



## Gristache (11 Juillet 2016)

Salut,

Remplacer l'appli native d'iOS pour les messages est impossible, c'est un peu comme l'impossibilité de mettre Chrome comme navigateur par défaut.

Désolé.


----------



## chris75000 (11 Juillet 2016)

Ok dommage, car j'aime bien messenger ou Hangout


----------



## NatPeel (17 Novembre 2016)

Bonjour tout le monde, les gens. 

Faut-il forcément restaurer son iphone si une application, en l'occurrence "messenger" ne cesse de se bloquer ? A savoir, impossible de l'ouvrir et donc de lire un message, même en l'ayant désinstaller plusieurs fois.

Merciii par avance )


----------

